# المنتدى منتدى الستالايت واجهزة الاستقبال الفضائي الريسيفرات الرقمية وأجهزة إستقبال الأقمار الصناعية قسم فلاشات لــكافـة أنــــواع الريــسيفرات تحديثات :  جديد موقع Vision HD بتاريخ 19-03-2018

## mohamed73

*جديد موقع Vision HD بتاريخ 19-03-2018  Clever I Mini الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 19-Mar-2018 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 19-Mar-2018  Clever I S الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 19-Mar-2018 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 19-Mar-2018  Clever III Mini + الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 19-Mar-2018  Clever III S الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 19-Mar-2018  Clever 4 Mini & Clever 4 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 19-Mar-2018*

----------


## ADAMOOS

شكرا لكم العمل الرائع

----------


## asaad wahsh

*مشكور جزاك الله خير*

----------

